# SY JollyDodger on Sailnet



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Ahoy fellow sailors.

Don't know what took me so long to get myself a profile here on SailNet, however now I'm finaly here.

Been snooping around a little bit allready and it looks like a site with an oracle for everything.

I am a 32 year old man from Norway, sailing a 31 feet Sweedish built Mamba 311, 31 feet sailboat.










I am quiet a pirate, without the plundering however, I do like a swig of rum from time to time tho.










I cruise in the Spring, summer and fall in Skagerrak. Scouting for adventure and new friends. I love freediving and exploring with my dingy aswell.

My girlfriend has two beautiful girls who also luckely for me loves cruising. I take all three of them with me as much as possible.










My first boat ever; was an Offshore 8 designed by Van De Stadt. I found here in a hedge neglected for 7 years.










I bought here for a smal prise and fiksed here up over a year.










And the result was, I think pretty good. (Befor and after picture)










I was quiet happy with here after that.










She gave me years of joy, and I learned to sail on here by my self. 
Later I have taken my boating license and so on.










How ever as time went I wanted somthing a little bigger and I startet hunting for a new boat. And ended up with this Mamba 311 I have today. Been doing a lot of work on her the last years and in 2014 I bought myself a full cockpit enclosure. Absolutely worth the money! Gave me a longer season and gives me shade from a blazing sun, howling winds and drowning rain showers.










Inside she is everything you dream of, a 40 feet pluss interior in a 31 feet boat. The only thing I miss is a shower and full headroom on the head. However, I realy don't need it do I? 










That's a little from and about me. I want to apologize in advance for my spelling. English is not my native language. If you check out my youtube channel in wich I speak english aswell, you would see that my english speeking is not that perfect either. Alltough I do belive most of you understand what Im trying to say atleas.

Clear skies to all of you!!!! 

Best regards
Morten Kvamme on Jolly Dodger.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Well. Welcome to SailNet! 

And you have it right about there being an oracle for everything around here.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

English is my native language yet I depend heavily on spelll chekc. 

Welcome to the asylum. Nice pics. Great looking obsession.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey JD. Welcome to SN. You'll like the place.

Great boats! And thanks for the pics!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Always good to have people from around the globe. I've always wanted to do some cruising in those waters. 

Welcome.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Nice looking boat . . .


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 

tdw: You should take a trip up here then. Alltough I guess you want to see the fjords on the west side of Norway?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNut! And, thank you for the pictures... 
That's a beautiful interior!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I also want to thank you for the great pictures. How long is your sailing season? I have some motorcycle friends from Sweden who have been very educational for me in the culture, practices, and climate of your neck of the woods. Don't apologize for your English or spelling as I am sure that it is much better than the Norwegian spelling and pronunciation that I am capable of!


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Rocky Mountain Breeze.

MY sailing season is from March to October, it depends a little. Some years the ice come's/go's earlyer and some times later. However when it's starting to get several nights with freezing cold weather I usually take the boat out of the water so I don't risk getting frozen in. First inn, last up. :-D


----------

